

My $5k/month Challenge - bcarlson
http://hillfold.com/2015/01/starting-the-5000-dollar-per-month-challenge/

======
MichaelCrawford
I earned $5,000.00 from Google AdSense in two different months, with an
average of $3,500.00 per month for about three years, with one single well-
researched essay on legal music downloading:

[http://www.warplife.com/tips/law/copyright/music/legal-
downl...](http://www.warplife.com/tips/law/copyright/music/legal-
downloads.html)

Lots of people earn money from web advertising by writing articles and essays,
but a common mistake is that their articles are not long enough. They only
make them long enough so that the ad units look nice next to the text.

What you want is an article that is worth someone's time to read in-depth, and
that they will want to recommend to others by linking it from their own sites,
from Facebook and the link. Ultimately it was those links that paid off, not
the adsense directly.

A problem with making so much money from just one page is that it's fragile;
the revenue fluctuated wildly. These days I'm working to build my site by
writing a wide variety of articles and essays.

In December I got 38,000 page views. I'm not doing anything right now to
monetize the site, just a few affiliate ads for books. I do not yet aim to
make money from my site, rather I want to build organic links.

~~~
bcarlson
I had some very insignificant ad revenue on my hot rod blog, but it was to the
tune of two or three dollars each month... :) I do enjoy writing but I am more
looking for something with recurring revenue, that I can improve and iterate
on.

Thanks for reminding me that there is more to money making than just products
and services!

------
inhumanfly
Is this spam or am I missing something?

~~~
bcarlson
It might be, but he has a point, you don't have to build a service or product
to make money. On the other hand, in his case, his product is his content.

Interesting thought.

